# gonna be denied my 189 visa :(



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

Dear friends,
with much sadness in my heart I am certain that I am about to get my visa denied. 
I had 65 points without even claiming points for work experience and still I got a verification call. And it was just a bad day for me as I was home because I was ill and advised rest. I handled the call pretty decently but my vegetable boss messed up everything. He just owns the company and handles the accounts and nothing else. 
He hardly does any work, most of the work is done by our supervisor and a minority partner but most of the letter heads for salary and work experience etc carry the name of the owner. Also the rubber stamp are on his own name. The owner gave all wrong answers unfortunately. In fact he contradicted some of the things I said. 

All my hard work and patience has gone into the gutter. I worked at the same place almost 4 yrs now so that it helps me in my visa application. Years and years of my dreams have been crushed in a matter of just few mins by a stupid rich idiot who cares less, he even cut the call of the visa officer cause he was asking too many questions. Now am sure they would have not taken this lightly. I am so sad right now that I feel it's not even worth living anymore. 

1. Do I stand a chance of appeal if I get denied(99.99% chance)? 
I read that you need to be in Australia to apply to MRT otherwise you stand no chance.

2. Will I be banned for a few years or permanently or I would be able to lodge another application?

3. Would it even make sense to lodge another application or due to the first application being denied, it would make my second application very weak?
I had put my life's saving for this visa cause my salary is low, but this thing has taken away my sleep since last thursday now. 
I may have to apply for a personal loan to be able to afford a second time application fee. 

4. How many days will they take in sending me the rejection email? 

I am simply out of my wits right now and don't know what to do, inspite of being a genuine applicant I am going to be denied my visa.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Really sad and shocked to hear this. 

They will not reject the visa just like that, Natural justice letter will be sent to get your views on the information mismatch.

What are the docs you have provided for this particular employment? Just provide the max to prove that employment is genuine.

I highly doubt about visa rejection, when you are not even claiming points for exp. 



outworldy cartoon1 said:


> Dear friends,
> with much sadness in my heart I am certain that I am about to get my visa denied.
> I had 65 points without even claiming points for work experience and still I got a verification call. And it was just a bad day for me as I was home because I was ill and advised rest. I handled the call pretty decently but my vegetable boss messed up everything. He just owns the company and handles the accounts and nothing else.
> He hardly does any work, most of the work is done by our supervisor and a minority partner but most of the letter heads for salary and work experience etc carry the name of the owner. Also the rubber stamp are on his own name. The owner gave all wrong answers unfortunately. In fact he contradicted some of the things I said.
> ...


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

Dude they have never rejected a visa outright. You may get natural justice letter and that's about it. You can either reply to the letter with relevant documents substantiating your claim or withdraw the application. You will get a chance to explain this to them .

I know how difficult it is as this is the worst nightmare for any pr applicant. But don't even think about ending your life. In this situation you either get nj to which you can reply or withdraw the application and apply again . Keep on fighting dude no point in giving up . 



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Don't be stressed.wait for what the dibp has to say.you may even get your visa or asked for more documents or NJ.keep the faith.

EOI SA-190 
Anzco-135112 
SA application-18th August 2016
SA nomination received-13th October 2016
Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
Application Status-Received
Medical done-10th Dec 2016
No CO contact yet


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> Dear friends,
> with much sadness in my heart I am certain that I am about to get my visa denied.
> I had 65 points without even claiming points for work experience and still I got a verification call. And it was just a bad day for me as I was home because I was ill and advised rest. I handled the call pretty decently but my vegetable boss messed up everything. He just owns the company and handles the accounts and nothing else.
> He hardly does any work, most of the work is done by our supervisor and a minority partner but most of the letter heads for salary and work experience etc carry the name of the owner. Also the rubber stamp are on his own name. The owner gave all wrong answers unfortunately. In fact he contradicted some of the things I said.
> ...


you have not claimed any points for experience?
yet got verification call?
did you mention the work to be irrelevant or what?
can you please share your points breakdown?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> Dear friends,
> with much sadness in my heart I am certain that I am about to get my visa denied.
> I had 65 points without even claiming points for work experience and still I got a verification call. And it was just a bad day for me as I was home because I was ill and advised rest. I handled the call pretty decently but my vegetable boss messed up everything. He just owns the company and handles the accounts and nothing else.
> He hardly does any work, most of the work is done by our supervisor and a minority partner but most of the letter heads for salary and work experience etc carry the name of the owner. Also the rubber stamp are on his own name. The owner gave all wrong answers unfortunately. In fact he contradicted some of the things I said.
> ...


Sorry to hear your situation. 

As per me it should not be an issue. 

Whatever the wrong answers your company owner say it doesn't matter till you have evidence to prove. Dibp knew not many employer like their employees migrating.

Since you are not claiming points from that employer, only designation, date of join and relieve, salary are important for dibp. 

Even if your owner say he is not my employee at all, still you have many evidence to prove it.

Don't loose hope and wait for CO output.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

I am depressed to hear employer behaving this way

However it is not over yet, DIBP will send you a NJ notice, they will ask you to explain your stand

if you have all the supporting documents then you may stand a chance, just write in simple words that your employer cant stand the fact that his employee is about to migrate and in anger he did all that


----------

